# "to eis" and "eis to"



## Theological Books (Aug 24, 2004)

It is my understanding that "to eis" can denote purpose and result with the infinitive. Can anyone think of any instances this construction does denote such a meaning? And what of "eis to" and the infinitive? Has anyone worked with this construction or preposition in any great detail?


----------



## panicbird (Aug 24, 2004)

You might want to check out Daniel Wallace's [i:4e5bf7c2ad]Greek Grammar beyond the Basics[/i:4e5bf7c2ad]. I would do it for you, but we are moving tomorrow and my books are packed.

Lon


----------



## Theological Books (Aug 24, 2004)

Panic:

I have looked at Wallace's Greek Grammar Beyond the Basics. He does discuss the use of "eis to" + the infinitive. However, he does not discuss or mention a use of "to eis" + the infinitive.


----------

